# Procaine Penicilin G Dosage for Goats?



## MeganH (Apr 6, 2013)

We have Proc Pen LA (Procaine Penicillin G) and not sure how much to give our goats. Bottle says 1ml/15kg (for cattle) but I've read several different things for goats. What do you use? Is there a difference when using a Long-acting antibiotic as opposed to a regular one? Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Pen G dosage from my vet: 1cc per 10lbs twice a day

some dont like giving this high a dosage and will only give 1cc per 20lbs


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> Pen G dosage from my vet: 1cc per 10lbs twice a day
> 
> some dont like giving this high a dosage and will only give 1cc per 20lbs


This may be a stupid question but do you give that IM or SQ?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I give IM - I guess some do give it SQ but I never do. PenG is already slow acting as it is I usually dont want to wait for it to do a slow release


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok thanks!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 6, 2013)

We have always gave SQ, the Penicillin got from our vet last year was SQ as well. So are all our vaccines.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Vaccines are different then antibiotics


----------

